# Dumbbells - mine or the clubs?



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

When we start working with dumbbells are we supposed to bring our own or will the club supply them? I know our club has some but I wanted to know the normal protocol.

And what about at a trial? Is the exhibitor supposed to bring their own??


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Depends on your club, but in a trial they will give you the dumbbells to use. You cannot bring your dumbbell in the trial.
Reason why most people buy their own set of dumbbells is that this way you can practise at home or whenever, not only at the club.
I have only bought the schH1 dumbbell so far, but have been practising with that at home with both my dogs.







In training I either use my own dumbbell or what ever is available there, Cody will pick up any dumbbell, for him it does not matter whose it is, which is good, because like I said, in a trial you will use the dumbbells they have available. Brandie is still learning, so we have not gotten to that part in training yet, but I am teaching her dumbbell stuff at home!


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Eventually you'll want your own so you can work at home and other places away from club. 

At trials, handlers are NOT allowed to use their own dumbbells. Dumbbells must be provided by the club, and all participants must use the same ones. Though of course, if it's your club hosting the trial, you will probably be using the same dumbbells you've had access to in training. One of those little home field advantages.

Some dogs do indeed react differently to a familiar smelling/tasting dumbbell versus a strange one. So getting the dog used to working with different dumbbells is a part of later training.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

He gets a racoon and you're thinking dumbbells.







I love it!!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: jesusicaHe gets a racoon and you're thinking dumbbells.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whaaat? They don't make raccoon-flavored dumbbells??









I like to plan ahead. Waaaaay ahead!


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

That's really interesting - never knew that you used a dumbbell supplied to you at a schutzhund trial, and that all the dogs used the same one. 

In AKC style obedience you supply your own, and your own scent articles and gloves for the scent discrimination and directed retrieving. 

Is there any scent work in schutzhund other than tracking?

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

> Quote:Is there any scent work in schutzhund other than tracking?


Right, just in tracking..

I have my own set of dumbbells that I use for training at home and at club.. Well, sometimes I use Lynn's..


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

There are article search titles and the RH SAR type titles too that of course involve scent work, but those are separate from regular SchH titles.


----------

